# Cutting door trim on crooked walls and close doors



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You must be really good with a circular saw to rip a 7 foot. 45 degree angle. I'd use a table saw with a fence.
How wide are those spaces?


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

Ron6519 said:


> You must be really good with a circular saw to rip a 7 foot. 45 degree angle. I'd use a table saw with a fence.
> How wide are those spaces?


Your confused. Ive got two situations. One with two close doors (1.5" from each other but my door trim around the house is a little over 2"), which ill rip with a fence at a 45 im thinking. And another that needs to be ripped, but the wall is crooked. So the middle needs more meat than the top or bottom. So I was looking for tips or tricks, but maybe just ripping it straight as close as you can get it and then filling in with silicone is the best?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The crooked wall solution is simple You scribe the molding using a compass. It will pencil the irregularities onto the molding. You tube should have a video. Usually a jig saw is good for this.
Use a latex, not silicone caulk to fill the gaps. Assuming you're painting.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

Ron6519 said:


> The crooked wall solution is simple You scribe the molding using a compass. It will pencil the irregularities onto the molding. You tube should have a video. Usually a jig saw is good for this.
> Use a latex, not silicone caulk to fill the gaps. Assuming you're painting.


Exactly what i was looking for!! Your awesome man :thumbup::thumbup: Found the videos and ill give that a try witha jig saw I suppose (need to buy one) or maybe a careful circ haha

Now about those tight door trim corners. I assume best thing to do is cut a 45 on the ends that they meet? And use caulking to clean it up? When do you use silicone caulking? Latex is the printable and water cleanup stuff?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The corner trims ---you are right--miter them----make a sample before you cut the final trim----


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

bhollehday said:


> When do you use silicone caulking? Latex is the printable and water cleanup stuff?


You use silicone in areas that will not be painted. Bathrooms, kitchens. On the exterior of the house.
Just do a search for, "silicone caulking uses"
Latex is paintable/water cleanup.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

For the miter corners, the easiest way to get a good fit is to cut all three pieces, assemble on the ground, install the entire trim set as a unit. Then you don't have to fill the miters. You may need to shave part of the trim after installation, usually easily done with a plane or by sanding.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I suggest a table saw as a better safer option. I can't imagine achieving and accuracy with a hand held saw,


----------

